# Blogs that review T-shirts



## Random Obj (Jan 11, 2009)

I know of a few "good" blogs that review t-shirts, but I am always looking for more! 
Here are a few of the blogs that I have found to be good:
www.rumplo.com
Hide Your Armsa blog about hoodies & t-shirts
www.cottonable.com

What are some other good blogs?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The hideyourarms list is pretty good:  Lists: 133 t-shirt blogs + 27 new additions = 160 t-shirt blogsbyHide Your Arms

You might also be pleasantly surprised just how much Google can track down for you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t70724.html


----------



## Random Obj (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks you guys for the links. I'll have to get some time to go through them LOL.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing this out since the two posts above cover about 99% of the t-shirt blogs out there (and there are several threads here about blogs that review t-shirts that can be found in the search )

blogs related topics at T-Shirt Forums

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t41817.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t29995.html


----------

